# GM 1000 - Bedknife bolt tool



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm too cheap to spend $45 on a Toro socket adapter for removing the bedknife scews, and I couldn't find the right size screwdriver on-line or a big box store. So I ground down an old , large flat head screwdirver until I got a snug fit.
Then I replaced the old screws with new allen head screws for next time.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It could be an illusion, but the bottom photo looks like they might have different countersink angles/depths?

I think I gave about $25 for my Toro socket at R&R.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the ingenuity! Ware beat me to it, however, R&R has the tool for $25.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would like to add that I would buy OEM screws or OEM equivalent screws too. The bedknife is NOT somewhere you want to take short cuts or go cheap on. Just my .02


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

You're right Ware, different lengths and slightly different angle. The head sits flush with the bedknife, and I didn't think it would be a problem as I cut .5-.75", so I wasn't worried about scraping anywhere. I just loathe the flat head screws, but maybe it's not the best idea, we'll see. I'll monitor them and update if I discover anything.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

And it may be fine, but like MQ said, I followed the torque sequence, etc. to a tee when I changed my bedknife. If something happened and it moved during use, it could trash the reel.

Also worth noting, I think Toro recommends using all new bed knife screws each time you remove them - I'm assuming to mitigate bolt stretch related issues.


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, they do recommend changing the screws. I did follow the torque sequence and torque specifications, so we'll see.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Also worth noting, I think Toro recommends using all new bed knife screws each time you remove them - I'm assuming to mitigate bolt stretch related issues.


Spoken like a true engineer. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Alan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Also worth noting, I think Toro recommends using all new bed knife screws each time you remove them - I'm assuming to mitigate bolt stretch related issues.
> ...


Haha, whaat? I don't drive a train! :lol:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

There may be fatigue stresses too, depending on how many times they've been installed and removed over time.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the homemade tool, my kinda tool! Nice work.

+1 on getting the correct bolt size. I'd rather reuse the old screws in that scenario.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I use a impact screwdriver


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Reelnutt said:


> I use a impact screwdriver


That's what I used, with the R&R socket to remove mine. :thumbup:


----------

